# fingerprints



## MRuota (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello!

I am going to move in the Middle East for a new job. I do not know exactly if UAE, Qatar or Oman.
I know that I shall be fingerprinted to get the Residence Visa and the ID Card.

Does anybody know if my employer or the PRO may require and get a copy of my fingerprints from the centre where I am fingerprinted or from any other State department?

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Why do you keep asking the same question in multiple places on the forum?
The members on the Dubai forum have given you proper and correct answers to your question.
In the UAE, Qatar, KSA - the rules are totally different to Europe.
Your data is freely shared between government departments. Banks share sensitive data with their employees (you know this when they phone you with credit card offers - the sales person has all your data!).
If you decide to live and work in this region then you need to accept that many of the laws and liberties that you enjoy in Europe do not apply here.
If you are lucky - then the big increase in salary compared with your same job in Europe, should be the compensation that makes up for your loss of liberties.
If you dont like or accept these facts - then you will need to look elsewhere to work (as you will soon get in trouble here - if you start making a noise about the use of your personal data.)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## MRuota (Apr 8, 2014)

I just thought that different users may visit the Qatar forum and provide me more information.

I know that the laws are different, this is the reason why I am trying to find out which are the rules concerning the disclosure of fingerprints.

I understand that most of the people that replied to my questions in the Dubai section are not worried at all about their personal data. I just hope you do not mind if I kindly ask a question and then wait for an answer.
No problem if someone wants to kid me because of the question I asked.
I am not pretending to change a law/rule or to convince anyone that a certain law/rule should be changed. I am just asking which is the law/rule applicable at the moment.

Thanks.


----------

